# Daily Deal - Single CDs



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

This is a thread to post extremely cheap cds--ideally under $7, shipping included. They should be essential disks you already have in _your_ collection, but which you came across on a seller's site while looking for something else. Feel free to exceed the $7 threshold if it's a relatively rare disk. You might mention the exorbitant price you yourself paid for the disk (for comedic value).

It's a "daily deal" thread because you shouldn't post more than 1 cd on a given day.

Thanks in advance for any posts--I'm sure I'll take you up on some of them!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll kick things off with Leonhardt's great Art of Fugue from 1969:










Currently going for $6.53 on Ebay (compare $62 used on Amazon).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Presumably due to international postal rates you want this to be confined to the USA and Canada?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Presumably due to international postal rates you want this to be confined to the USA and Canada?


Good point--I think people should post deals from any region. Maybe just indicate the country of the seller in the text.

I'm not looking for deals solely or primarily for myself--I thought this might be an especially handy thread for newbie collectors (from any country).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, I might buy it. I've long since fallen in love with Leonhardt's AOF but I don't have it on CD.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

My only _caveat_ on that offer is that the disc is only listed in "good" condition, as opposed to "very good" or "like new." From previous experiences, I would say that translates to "if you're lucky, it might play."


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

regnaDkciN said:


> My only _caveat_ on that offer is that the disc is only listed in "good" condition, as opposed to "very good" or "like new." From previous experiences, I would say that translates to "if you're lucky, it might play."


Ha--good point. Better provide info about the condition as well.

This one is "very good" at $6.53:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bach-The-A...445686&hash=item594a1384e1:g:WLwAAOSwh2xYA6Mt


----------



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

Abbado's DG Brahms 3 with the BPO for 5 bucks. This is a fine recording.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113892501934


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Guildhall recording of Handel Concerti Grossi op. 6 (complete - 3 cds) is selling for $3.50 on Amazon (plus shipping). Used copies are less. MHS edition.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Bartok, String Quartets (Emerson String Quartet) - my favorite version of these pieces.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bela-Barto...101931&hash=item2853b511e2:g:-DkAAOSwpIBeV3yX

$5.54 including shipping within U.S. ("very good" condition)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For those who can't / won't search every day we have also this:
Ridiculous bargains, CDs and MP3s thread


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> For those who can't / won't search every day we have also this:
> Ridiculous bargains, CDs and MP3s thread


I made this as a kind of "companion thread" since the other focuses on new box sets rather than used cds.


----------



## Piano4 Life (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Blancrocher said:


> I made this as a kind of "companion thread" since the other focuses on new box sets rather than used cds.


Understood :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

regnaDkciN said:


> My only _caveat_ on that offer is that the disc is only listed in "good" condition, as opposed to "very good" or "like new." From previous experiences, I would say that translates to "if you're lucky, it might play."


I think "good"on Amazon is like "very good" on ebay. But I generally have done well with items listed as "good". If not, money back.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Blancrocher said:


> Bartok, String Quartets (Emerson String Quartet) - my favorite version of these pieces.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bela-Barto...101931&hash=item2853b511e2:g:-DkAAOSwpIBeV3yX
> 
> $5.54 including shipping within U.S. ("very good" condition)


That seller, Decluttr, is a goldmine for the kind of deals you're looking for with this thread. I've gotten many a great CD for $3-4 from them


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Decluttr has their own wesbite you can order from too.

https://www.decluttr.com/

The search function is not good though. The also sell on Amazon, and if I find something that they sell on Amazon, I'll go to the Decluttr website and try to order it there to cut Amazon out of it. (Amazon is terrible.) Sometimes I can't find things on the Decluttr site that they're listing on Amazon though. Like I said, the search function on the Decluttr site is very bad.

They charge a bit more on their own site than on Amazon, but shipping through them is always free, so it ends up being cheaper in the end.

I've never ordered from them through eBay, but I'm not surprised they're selling there too.

Shopping through Decluttr reminds me of going to a good old fashioned used CD/record store. You never know what you're going to find there, and you sometimes end up with nice surprises.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

apricissimus said:


> Decluttr has their own wesbite you can order from too.
> 
> https://www.decluttr.com/
> 
> ...


Decluttr is always much cheaper on eBay than Amazon. Never tried ordering from their own site.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> Bartok, String Quartets (Emerson String Quartet) - my favorite version of these pieces.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bela-Barto...101931&hash=item2853b511e2:g:-DkAAOSwpIBeV3yX
> 
> $5.54 including shipping within U.S. ("very good" condition)


I bought this same recording a while back from the same seller. It was a little less because of cracked case. The disks were excellent.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

apricissimus said:


> Decluttr has their own wesbite you can order from too.
> 
> https://www.decluttr.com/
> 
> ...


Good info! I'm curious about why you say Amazon is terrible. I have had good experiences with them when I sometimes buy used CDs through them, but I'm thinking there's something I should know here.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Simplicissimus said:


> Good info! I'm curious about why you say Amazon is terrible. I have had good experiences with them when I sometimes buy used CDs through them, but I'm thinking there's something I should know here.


I just mean their business practices and how they are taking over the world. And how they treat their employees. I personally would like to avoid giving them my money, even if it's some small cut they take from a $5 used CD purchase through a third-party seller.

I agree that the consumer experience they provide is usually great.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> That seller, Decluttr, is a goldmine for the kind of deals you're looking for with this thread. I've gotten many a great CD for $3-4 from them


Indeed -- I find I've been buying from Decluttr often these days, and not just for classical releases.


----------

